# Upset over unfair customer ratings



## Cybil (Nov 4, 2019)

I was recently given a 1 star no reason was given. I did nothing wrong. This kinda irritates me because I give 100 percent every time. No I can't please everyone but obviously if everyone else said I did great and 1 random jerk says otherwise does that really make sense. If there was a issue you would think that my 10 previous riders would have given 1 star as well. Maybe I'm being sensitive but I don't like unfair ratings.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Cybil said:


> I was recently given a 1 star no reason was given. I did nothing wrong. This kinda irritates me because I give 100 percent every time. No I can't please everyone but obviously if everyone else said I did great and 1 random jerk says otherwise does that really make sense. If there was a issue you would think that my 10 previous riders would have given 1 star as well. Maybe I'm being sensitive but I don't like unfair ratings.


 Welcome to The Forum. It really sucks when you're nice to people, present a nice clean vehicle, and drive them safely to their destination. Then you open your app up and see that somebody gave you a one. It's like getting a punch in the stomach.
When you consider all the other choices. I mean why not give you a 4 or a 3. A 1 is like the absolute worst.
Unfortunately there is nothing we can do about it and sooner or later it will happen again.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

It’s tough when you treat riders with respect and kindness for them to 1 you. But ratings don’t matter. I currently have several 1’s and don’t know why, nor do I care.

Know you do a good job, even if pax thinks otherwise. Some people won’t like you, regardless of what you do or say.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Get used to it, no one ever promised you a fair rating. Keep your expectations about driving Uber very low and you won't be triggered so easily.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

In your situation, Standard Driver Operating Procedure
Is to:
secure “imaginary” Legal representation✔
File a “John Doe” suit against the passenger for “definition” of character ✔
and Uber for negligence, allowing Passenger on platform ✔


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> In your situation, Standard Driver Operating Procedure
> Is to:
> secure "imaginary" Legal representation✔
> File a "John Doe" suit against the passenger for "definition" of character ✔
> and Uber for negligence, allowing Passenger on platform ✔


Yeah.... Follow this ∆∆∆ guys advice....he's a pro and has hella driving skillz.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Cybil said:


> I was recently given a 1 star no reason was given. I did nothing wrong. This kinda irritates me because I give 100 percent every time. No I can't please everyone but obviously if everyone else said I did great and 1 random jerk says otherwise does that really make sense. If there was a issue you would think that my 10 previous riders would have given 1 star as well. Maybe I'm being sensitive but I don't like unfair ratings.


Sometimes your best has to be good enough.
Don't be so hard on yourself & grow thicker skin. Ridesharing is often unforgiving.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Stop picking those people up!


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

I still get mad at that too, but I've only had 2 one stars in 605 trips so I consider myself lucky. There's no way around it, and people will all say "get over it" in some form or another, but it doesn't make it any less annoying. I can say when you get more familiar with Uber and have more rides under your belt you will inevitably stack so many 5's that you won't even feel the occasional ding. Just keep doing what you're doing.


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

@Cybil I see you're new welcome to the forums. Did you just start driving for Uber recently? I received a lot more 1* when I first started.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

first off..i understand im very protective of my ratings. secondly..i recommend you leave uber asap otherwise your opinions on humanity will get worse and worse...you will start to profile...you will start to second guess or try and figure out if this passanger is an ahole...otherwise just ignore it..it will drop off after 500 rated trips ..lol


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

I swear to god!! I am doing everything in my power to get The elusive 2 ? By the end of this year!!!!. I even had a passenger tell me the other night they were going to rate me five stars and I explained to them that it would be more impressive if they rated me 2 ? because I work so hard to get one and that's the only one I don't have lol...

Sadly they laughed thinking I was joking as I watched the 5 ? come across along with a nice comment... Damnit you bums...LOL


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

Cybil said:


> I was recently given a 1 star no reason was given. I did nothing wrong. This kinda irritates me because I give 100 percent every time. No I can't please everyone but obviously if everyone else said I did great and 1 random jerk says otherwise does that really make sense. If there was a issue you would think that my 10 previous riders would have given 1 star as well. Maybe I'm being sensitive but I don't like unfair ratings.


Welcome to the world of rideshare, you'll come to not giving it ? about ratings.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Cybil said:


> I was recently given a 1 star no reason was given. I did nothing wrong. This kinda irritates me because I give 100 percent every time. No I can't please everyone but obviously if everyone else said I did great and 1 random jerk says otherwise does that really make sense. If there was a issue you would think that my 10 previous riders would have given 1 star as well. Maybe I'm being sensitive but I don't like unfair ratings.


The more people you run into
The higher the chances 
one will be an Asshole
Just forget about it and move on


----------



## nozm212 (Jul 22, 2018)

This is by design by Uber to keep you on your toes.


----------



## John michael johnson (Nov 25, 2018)

nozm212 said:


> This is by design by Uber to keep you on your toes.
> [/QUOTE


If that's true how does uber mess with you rating numbers?


----------



## Stacie68 (Nov 4, 2019)

Clarity said:


> @Cybil I see you're new welcome to the forums. Did you just start driving for Uber recently? I received a lot more 1* when I first started.


Ive gotten 6 1s and now can only do uber eats?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

When I first started I was ratings sensitive just like everyone else.

Then one day I drove a young woman who told me she normally 1* all male drivers because she doesn't want a male driver in the future.

It got me thinking of all the stupid reasons I might get a 1* - and there's a lot of possible stupid reasons!!!!

Now I just don't give a crap.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

nozm212 said:


> This is by design by Uber to keep you on your toes.


Exactly why
You should take 2 weeks off
Each time it happens.

Teach Uber a Lesson !


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Cybil said:


> I was recently given a 1 star no reason was given. I did nothing wrong. This kinda irritates me because I give 100 percent every time. No I can't please everyone but obviously if everyone else said I did great and 1 random jerk says otherwise does that really make sense. If there was a issue you would think that my 10 previous riders would have given 1 star as well. Maybe I'm being sensitive but I don't like unfair ratings.


You are completely wrong. There was a clear, and rationale basis for it - a refund!


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

What, if you get six "1" ratings you are restricted to Uber eats?


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Cvillegordo said:


> What, if you get six "1" ratings you are restricted to Uber eats?


It's either up or down in Uber Eats.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

amazinghl said:


> It's either up or down in Uber Eats.


Not sure what you meant there.


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

Cybil said:


> I was recently given a 1 star no reason was given. I did nothing wrong. This kinda irritates me because I give 100 percent every time. No I can't please everyone but obviously if everyone else said I did great and 1 random jerk says otherwise does that really make sense. If there was a issue you would think that my 10 previous riders would have given 1 star as well. Maybe I'm being sensitive but I don't like unfair ratings.


hopefully you'll have a job before they deactivate you with no recourse.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

Learn to ignore the rating system but keep doing your best, It ain’t easy dealing with the public especially being a ride share driver. They designed the system to keep drivers in check, The system in my opinion is a joke...Good luck.


----------



## Warbishop (Nov 15, 2019)

Cybil said:


> I was recently given a 1 star no reason was given. I did nothing wrong. This kinda irritates me because I give 100 percent every time. No I can't please everyone but obviously if everyone else said I did great and 1 random jerk says otherwise does that really make sense. If there was a issue you would think that my 10 previous riders would have given 1 star as well. Maybe I'm being sensitive but I don't like unfair ratings.


Cybil , dont let dumb passengers upset you. If you offered a gold brick for a dollar , not everyone would buy one.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Warbishop said:


> Cybil , dont let dumb passengers upset you. If you offered a gold brick for a dollar , not everyone would buy one.


I'll take a dozen!


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

RideshareUSA said:


> You are completely wrong. There was a clear, and rationale basis for it - a refund!


Yep, 1* usually means PAX is going to request a refund from Uber who will happily give it to them without asking the driver anything. I have pretty much tied all my 1* ratings to pax that had their payments adjusted to $0.00, only twice Uber tried to not pay me and I fought those both off and ended up getting more than the original trip amount before they adjusted it to zero.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Don't forget about the people who do things just to be destructive, ignorant and deceitful. The same people that would kick a dog just for the heck of it. Or spit on someone's windshield for no reason. 

These people are out there. And they use Uber too.


----------



## Negg (Jun 26, 2019)

Got a 3 star this morning on a 1.3 mile trip that took 4 mins. Hello how are you......... thanks you have a nice day..... boom 3 stars. Uber pax are a joke


----------



## Fast&Furious12 (Dec 9, 2019)

Sometimes I wonder if all pax really understand how this system works and the impact of a rating. It's definitely hard to please everyone.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Fast&Furious12 said:


> Sometimes I wonder if all pax really understand how this system works


they mustn't. in my case a third don't even both to rate. very annoying.


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> Yep, 1* usually means PAX is going to request a refund from Uber who will happily give it to them without asking the driver anything. I have pretty much tied all my 1* ratings to pax that had their payments adjusted to $0.00, only twice Uber tried to not pay me and I fought those both off and ended up getting more than the original trip amount before they adjusted it to zero.


How did you find out the payment was reduced? Do you get a message or you literally scroll through every ride often and double check?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

itendstonight said:


> How did you find out the payment was reduced? Do you get a message or you literally scroll through every ride often and double check?


Because I keep spread sheet records of all my trips, I can verify my deposits are the correct amount this way. One deposit did not balance and I went back to see why and saw an adjustment for a trip a couple of weeks back. This triggered me to contact Uber.

As far as notices go, sometimes Uber will send you a message saying a trip was adjusted, sometimes they don't. I am at about 50% of being notified that trips were adjusted.

All of my trips that have been adjusted to $0 were reversed and I got my money back, some show that the Customer was recharged others show Uber ate the loss.


----------



## steeplechaser33 (Mar 27, 2017)

charmer37 said:


> Learn to ignore the rating system but keep doing your best, It ain't easy dealing with the public especially being a ride share driver. They designed the system to keep drivers in check, The system in my opinion is a joke...Good luck.


The system is indeed a joke. Anything less than a 5* should require a detailed questionnaire that documents the grevience. Otherwise how does uber truly care about improving the experience if they dont know what happened? This would force idiot pax who rate low to actually have to provide reasoning and waste their time if they kept wanting to rate people poorly.



Dekero said:


> I swear to god!! I am doing everything in my power to get The elusive 2 ? By the end of this year!!!!. I even had a passenger tell me the other night they were going to rate me five stars and I explained to them that it would be more impressive if they rated me 2 ? because I work so hard to get one and that's the only one I don't have lol...
> 
> Sadly they laughed thinking I was joking as I watched the 5 ? come across along with a nice comment... Damnit you bums...LOL


Somebody took heed bc I got a 2* Last night (saturday). What a bizarre rating and no reason given. Sorry you spent all your money on bars and didnt get laid I guess?


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

steeplechaser33 said:


> The system is indeed a joke. Anything less than a 5* should require a detailed questionnaire that documents the grevience. Otherwise how does uber truly care about improving the experience if they dont know what happened? This would force idiot pax who rate low to actually have to provide reasoning and waste their time if they kept wanting to rate people poorly.
> 
> 
> Somebody took heed bc I got a 2* Last night (saturday). What a bizarre rating and no reason given. Sorry you spent all your money on bars and didnt get laid I guess?


Damn you!!! I exchanged 1 &#127775;'s last nite and knew it was coming .. even joked with her about her being mad... And said you know ... You should give me a 2 &#127775; rating.. that would show me who's boss... And the ***** still gave me a 1 &#127775;


----------

